# ADA kneespace



## TRox (Oct 4, 2018)

For ADA cabinet height/knee clearances, I had been under the impression that the knee clearance is 27” (typical, then 29” at lavatories).  The project contractor had a cabinet supplier state that the minimum required counter knee clearances has changed to 29”.  Can anyone clarify that for me? Perhaps there is another section that indicates 29” for counter knee clearance? 

Looking at Supplement page 545 of the 2016 California Building Code, Effective date July 1, 2018. If I am reading the distinction correctly, only _lavatories_ would get the 29”, whereas _sinks_, like a single basin sink would keep with the 27”. Does that sound correct?


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 5, 2018)

New one on me, I'll have to check.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 5, 2018)

TRox said:


> For ADA cabinet height/knee clearances, I had been under the impression that the knee clearance is 27” (typical, then 29” at lavatories).  The project contractor had a cabinet supplier state that the minimum required counter knee clearances has changed to 29”.  Can anyone clarify that for me? Perhaps there is another section that indicates 29” for counter knee clearance?
> 
> Looking at Supplement page 545 of the 2016 California Building Code, Effective date July 1, 2018. If I am reading the distinction correctly, only _lavatories_ would get the 29”, whereas _sinks_, like a single basin sink would keep with the 27”. Does that sound correct?


That is correct.
27 inches in general and 29 inches at accessible lavatories.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 5, 2018)

This is the link to the CA supplement 
https://cdn-web.iccsafe.org/wp-content/uploads/errata_central/2016CA-IBC-Vol1-070118.pdf


----------



## Yikes (Oct 5, 2018)

But to be really specific, at CBC 11B-compliant lavatories it is not just a flat 27".  There is a sloping clearance allowed, from min. 27" up to 29" towards the front of the lav as per 11B-306.3.3, exception #1:

1.  At lavatories required to be accessible by Section 11B-213.3.4, the knee clearance shall be 27 inches (686 mm) high minimum above the finish floor or ground at a depth of 8 inches (203 mm) minimum increasing to 29 inches (737 mm) high minimum above the finish floor or ground at the front edge of a counter with a built-in lavatory or at the front edge of a wall-mounted lavatory fixture.​
See CBC fig 11B-306.3 (c) in the link that mark handler provided.

Also important to note that CBC 11B apparently makes no exception for the drain overflow "bump" on the underside of the bowl, as is often found on the center axis many wall-hung lavs.


----------

